# Defender vs commuter.



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Who's had both? Does the commuter provide more protection then a regular case? I have the defender now and I love it but the phone is too sexy to completely cover like this I was thinking about trying to trade.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have both. I use the defender while I'm at work and the commuter when I'm not. The commuter feels better to me in hand but I'm not sold it will protect as well as the defender in extreme situations which may occur but for the average person it should be fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

The commuter is a lot smaller than the defender, there for giving the phone less protection. BUT, other than the defender, I haven't seen a stronger case FWIW.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

- Commuter





 - Defendeer

I made these videos to help with people who have the extended battery, so idk if they will help you.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet video for sure helped I think the commuter would be plenty with a screen protector. Defender is just too bulky for me. The outside rubber bothers me also

Anyone wanna trade or sell one? Lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_venture (Jul 25, 2011)

shanimal92 said:


> - Commuter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just sold me on the commuter.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

I got that $2 gel case. Combined with a screen protector and it's survived a couple drops without a single nick.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I got the Commuter case today. It made my phone faster.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I got the Commuter case today. It made my phone faster.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_venture (Jul 25, 2011)

Bench pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

dr_venture said:


> Bench pix or it didn't happen.


I stand my ground.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dr_venture (Jul 25, 2011)

This officially made my day. Thank you sir.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

looks like im getting the commuter. thanks for this.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

lol @ over9000


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Sweet video for sure helped I think the commuter would be plenty with a screen protector. Defender is just too bulky for me. The outside rubber bothers me also
> 
> Anyone wanna trade or sell one? Lol
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol, i returned the defender for that reason. sorry : ( all i have is the Commuter and i love it


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

dr_venture said:


> You just sold me on the commuter.


Im glad i could help you out : )


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

ordered a commuter today and watched that video before I even read this thread lol. Small world.

Also ordered xo skin to go with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

looks like i'll be looking into the commuter case. I've got the defender and love the protection but the screen cover ruins it for me. ill save the defender for when i'm at work.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a defender brand new in box.. Long story lol make me an offer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## spiccolli (Jan 12, 2012)

ExiledThemer said:


> ordered a commuter today and watched that video before I even read this thread lol. Small world.
> 
> Also ordered xo skin to go with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its a fantastic combination. The only problem i have with it is cleaning the screen (and it is only a slight problem).
it is difficult to get the grime off of the XO. and with the way the commuter wraps around a bit on the front of the screen, (cool because you can lay it on the screen though) it makes it difficult to wipe it on your shirt or even use a rag and some windex or whatever. the rubber surround likes to grab stuff.
not saying i would trade, i think it is the best combination for me and i work to clean the screen because i'm ok with it.

little tip - if you get the extended battery, toss the backing that came with it. i was able to fit it with the original back (just snap it back on) and you would not know that the extended battery is in there, the commuter fits perfect still!


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I got the defender and its not bulky I wanted a holster so the commuter just didn't cut it









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well. got the commuter in.. I made the right choice I believe.

As in the video there was a little gap on the bottom with the extended battery cover on. take the cover off its a little lose around the camera.. really no big deal. but then the hole for the back microphone is open.. that kinda bugged me getting lint or something in there.. so I took my stock battery cover... and..










now that top is "sealed" and bottom fits like a glove.. I only installed the top half


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Well. got the commuter in.. I made the right choice I believe.
> 
> As in the video there was a little gap on the bottom with the extended battery cover on. take the cover off its a little lose around the camera.. really no big deal. but then the hole for the back microphone is open.. that kinda bugged me getting lint or something in there.. so I took my stock battery cover... and..
> 
> ...


Could never bring myself to do this to any part of my phone


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I've actually retired my Defender case and I'm only planning to use it when I'm on vacation. Right now, I'm waiting for my 3 orders of Cruzer Lite cases. Cruzer Lite FTW!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I've actually retired my Defender case and I'm only planning to use it when I'm on vacation. Right now, I'm waiting for my 3 orders of Cruzer Lite cases. Cruzer Lite FTW!


Why did you retire it? Still loving my Defender case after a week of usage. Feel like I run could run my phone over with my car and still be okay!

Definitely worth it for a phone I plan on keeping for 2 years.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Why did you retire it? Still loving my Defender case after a week of usage. Feel like I run could run my phone over with my car and still be okay!
> 
> Definitely worth it for a phone I plan on keeping for 2 years.


Don't get me wrong, I love Otterbox Defender and the fact that it will protect my precious phone. I even used it for my Droid X. My only problem with the Otterbox Defender and others alike (Trident, Ballistic), is the fact that it isn't practical (at least for me) and it's too bulky (Feels like I'm holding a brick).

If you are a construction worker constantly dealing with heights, then the Defender would be a necessity. But for me, I always keep my phone in my pocket whereever I go. Also, since I have sticky fingers, I have yet to drop this phone in under any circumstance so I have yet to fully use the Otterbox.

So with a Cruzer Lite (or any other skin cases), I can finally sorta have that 'naked feel' for the phone and I can still be confident that it has somewhat some protection.


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Defender


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Change my mind commuter


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Could never bring myself to do this to any part of my phone


normally I would agree. But I was doing it to "protect" my phone. didn't like the openings. Plus I have the extended back and a new one is only ten bucks I believe... Cuts nice and easy lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone settle on a defender and buy my NIB one  
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

GTvert90 said:


> Someone settle on a defender and buy my NIB one
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 what's nib


----------



## spiccolli (Jan 12, 2012)

(N)ew (I)n (B)ox


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

spiccolli said:


> (N)ew (I)n (B)ox


 thanks so much


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Seriously lol make offers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmmmmm, I have my Otterbox Defender boxed up with everything that came with it tucked away in my closet. But I already opened it up and used it. Still in perfect condition. I wouldn't mind getting some money off of it haha

EDIT: If anyone wants it, I'll settle for 30-25 dollars.


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm still undecided on the commuter as well. I've always enjoyed my phones with no case. Commuter is nice but...its still slippery... I don't like the inconvenience of covered charger and headphone ports. Now my Samsung car dock is useless.

However in the event I drop it...I'm pretty sure my phone would be safe. I guess that's the trade off.

I immediately wanted to take it off and sell it nut I've decided to leave it on long enough to get used to it...then make my decision.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

I had both, and chose the Commuter for a couple of reasons

1: With the extended battery, the Defender's screen protector was slightly raised, which make using the softkeys very difficult because it didn't register my touch half the time

2: I had the extra battery charger and battery, and it was very difficult to remove the Defender case to switch the batteries. The Commuter is a little tricky at first, but its much easier than the Defender.

3: The two hard shells for the Defender have clips with very thin lips, so when you pull to get it off, you stress them, warping them and making it very easy to break them.

4: The silicone cover makes it very difficult to see the notification light because of how raised the silicone is.

In the end, I love the feel of the Commuter. The silicone is great, the Volume & Power buttons are easy to use even with the case on, and since the normal battery cover works with the extended battery, the shell fits perfectly without any gaps.


----------



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

I hated the defender! I have used that case on my droid x and the galaxy nexus and both times i felt that it was too big to carry. I never used the holster for the x, and i finally got the commuter for the nexus for $20.

besides the bulkiness, and that big plastic screen protector, i didnt like how it was hard to get the phone in and out of pockets because of the rubber casing "sticking."

I do feel that commuter case is definitely thinner feeling, but very sturdy and the plastic makes it so much easier to slip in and out. It doesnt feel as protective as the defender (as in, you cant throw it across the room to prove that you have the best phone case in the world), but it does feel like it will protect it from some accidental falls.

As far as protecting the screen, i would probably add the zagg shield to it. I do have an extended battery and both still fit nicely around it


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Otterbox Defender and the fact that it will protect my precious phone. I even used it for my Droid X. My only problem with the Otterbox Defender and others alike (Trident, Ballistic), is the fact that it isn't practical (at least for me) and it's too bulky (Feels like I'm holding a brick).
> 
> If you are a construction worker constantly dealing with heights, then the Defender would be a necessity. But for me, I always keep my phone in my pocket whereever I go. Also, since I have sticky fingers, I have yet to drop this phone in under any circumstance so I have yet to fully use the Otterbox.
> 
> So with a Cruzer Lite (or any other skin cases), I can finally sorta have that 'naked feel' for the phone and I can still be confident that it has somewhat some protection.


Yea I thought the same thing too until one day I got out of my car and missed my pocket and got a lovely chip on the side of my phone. Case since then even if its not 100% necessary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just say the defense dear wears out damn quick . My phone makes a squeeky noise while in the case now. Wasn't always like that and the rubber is more rubbery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Actually I like my defender case and holster to me it doesnt make it bulky. I had the defender case and holster for the dx and hated it tho.

I really dont need the extended case as I get typically get 16-20 hrs out of the stock battery without having to charge it.
I mainly use for web surfing ,emails, sms,tweeter,tapatalk or rootzwiki app for forum surfing.I do use GPS /navigation when needed as well.Also linked to car stereo with bluetooth hookup for handsfree phone call If in car by myself.
I have taken it out of case to flash roms just cuz its easier to use the volume buttom without the rubber case over that buttton.If I push on the top courner of the case it does have a lil motion to it but doesnt really squeek... yet anyhoo.
I havent noticed the rubbery part geting more rubbery it seems to fit as it always did still have to kinda tuck it in so it fits around the case right and no gaps between hard case and rubbery part.
Also in the defender it isnt slippery in my hand as some say the commuter case is.
Of course this is MY personal experience with this case .
As far as a car dock to hold my phone with in my car I have never liked them and have had one before so again just my opinion


----------



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

Commuter and SGP Flex FTW and btw the seidio surface holster forks with the commuter case for those of you who need a holster and if you.use JAN12 at the checkout you get a discount


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

Also would like to add that the commuter also is a lint trap where the rubber is exposed. I can imagine what a defender must be like

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

The incepio case is amazing









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TapatalkIt is thinner than the picture shows


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

It goes on just like the commuter otter box its amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

What I don't like about the incipio is the outer case only covers the corners allowing the long silicon sides to move around too much. Its definitely a beautiful looking case though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

ExiledThemer said:


> Also would like to add that the commuter also is a lint trap where the rubber is exposed. I can imagine what a defender must be like
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have zero lint problems with my Defender, but my Commuter on my Rezound collects lint like a Swiffer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> I have zero lint problems with my Defender, but my Commuter on my Rezound collects lint like a Swiffer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I agree seems it's a different kind of rubber.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

I had a ton of lint issues with my defender like it was horrible so I have two cases now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol same. I could never get that plastic screen clear either.

I like the idea of the defender, but the commuter definitely protects my phone well.

I think if you worked somewhere that a phone takes a beating or you are just really rough with your phone, a defender might help.

I did drop my droid x a lot but that thing was made like a beast... besides the back cover.

As far as the lint, its not too hard to just wipe it. If your debating, try both and return the one you don't like.

And expect your phone to get bulkier
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

theidoctor said:


> Lol same. I could never get that plastic screen clear either.
> 
> I like the idea of the defender, but the commuter definitely protects my phone well.
> 
> ...


Do you have the extended battery on yours with the commuter?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

Eli said:


> Do you have the extended battery on yours with the commuter?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes. I can't tell the difference.

The commuter fits more snug than the defender. I remember always having to try and fit the rubber parts back in because it would be tough to get it out of my pockets and the rubber part would start coming a little loose or pockets would come out.

With the commuter, I haven't had any of that and the case fits nicely. With and without extended battery.

If your worried about the screen at all, I would get the invisible shield.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

theidoctor said:


> Yes. I can't tell the difference.
> 
> The commuter fits more snug than the defender. I remember always having to try and fit the rubber parts back in because it would be tough to get it out of my pockets and the rubber part would start coming a little loose or pockets would come out.
> 
> ...


I have the Defender and I only use that when I'm mountain biking or working outside the house. But, I'm looking for a mid-level case.

Right now I'm using a Diztronic case, which is great, but I want something between that and the Defender.

I'm looking at buying either a Commuter or a Seidio Active case. My concern for both would be if there were any gaps between the silicone part and the hard plastic.

But, you said you don't notice a difference with the Commuter, right? Maybe I'll just try something different and go with the Otterbox.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

I had the incipio, but it just felt a little too bulky for me. Though it will definitely protect your phone.
Today I received my seidio active blue case with kickstand. It feels better with less bulk, no noticeable gaps, and looks good. The kickstand does not interfere with holding the phone at all.
And this is with the Verizon extended battery.


----------



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

Eli said:


> I have the Defender and I only use that when I'm mountain biking or working outside the house. But, I'm looking for a mid-level case.
> 
> Right now I'm using a Diztronic case, which is great, but I want something between that and the Defender.
> 
> ...


Do you have the regular or extended battery?

If your using the extended, the rubber part that goes on first hugs the phone very well. The plastic part goes on after and it fits nice and snug. It keeps the rubber part completely still. I do notice that the bottom comes out a little bit, but that's nitpicking. I haven't tried the seido, but I feel like that's like the defender.

Anyways, you seem to have a good setup. The defender is a great idea for that, I should keep mine for when I go biking, if I can find it.

The commuter is a great everyday case. I'm not worried about my phone at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

